# زار



## eac

أرقى تحياتي لمشاركي وورد ريفرنس

: أقرأ رواية «فيرتيجو» لأحمد مراد ولم أفهم معنى كلمة في سياقها

كانت الزفة انتهت وبدأ الـ"دي جاي" في أداء وظيفته التي خُلق من أجلها، عَمَل زارٍ للعريس والعروس والأقارب لتطهير الأرواح الشريرة بالإضافة إلى ساونا تهد حيل العريس

أتخيل أن كلمة زارٍ هي اسم فاعل الفعل «زرى» ولكن لا يساعدني ذلك في التفكير في المعنى كما لم أفهم كلمة «ساونا» في سياقها إلا أنها تشابه كلمة انجليزية

شكرا مقدما على مساعدتكم


----------



## cherine

الزار كلمة مستخدمة في العامية المصرية (ولا أعرف أصلها، وإن كانت مقالة ويكيبيديا تقول إن الكلمة أصلها حبشي) لحفلات "إخراج الأرواح الشريرة"، يُطلق فيها البخور بكثافة ويُدق فيها على الطبول بشكل مزعج لإخراج الجن.


----------



## eac

ألف شكر يا شيرين، أستغرب أن الكاتب قام بإعراب كلمة عامية هكذا، وجعلني أفكر في «رزى» شكرا على المعلومات.


----------



## thelastchoice

زار كلمة اختلفوا في أصلها فمنهم من جعلها تعريبا لكلمة جار الحبشية وهو اسم إله وثني ، وهنالك من يراها من الفعل زار يزور بمعنى  زائر النحس.
أما إعرابها فصحيح فهي ليست ممنوعة من الصرف فترفع بالضمة وتنصب بالفتحة وتجر بالكسرة.​


----------



## Bakr

> كما لم أفهم كلمة «ساونا» في سياقها إلا أنها تشابه كلمة انجليزية


ربما  يعني بـ "الساونا" الكلمة الانجليزية أو الفلندية..الخ، أي أن الـ "دي جاي"  سيجعلهم يرقصون إلى حد تصبب أجسادهم عرقا كما تفعل "الساونا"!ـ


----------



## thelastchoice

نعم لأخي بكر،
كان يفترض كتابتها حسب الشائع وهي إما سونة أو سونا ولها مقابل عربي وهو حمام تعريقي أو حمام تعرق.
أما dj فتعرب "مقدم أغاني"


----------



## cherine

نعم، عادةً ما تُعرَب الكلمات الأجنبية الدخيلة مثلما تُعرَب الكلمات العربية، طالما شكل الكلمة في العربية يسمح بذلك (أشاهدُ التليفزيونَ)
أما ساونا فهكذا نكتبها في مصر


----------



## paraklete

الزار هو رقصه مع الطبل لإخراج الأرواح أو للمعالجه الروحانيه وهي كمه من العاميه المصريه والساونا هي الساونا المعروفه في اللغه الإنجليزيه


----------

